# Rancilio Silvia V6 pump in a Silvia v1?



## CoffeeAdrenal (Apr 6, 2020)

The pump on my Silvia v1 makes a bit of a racket these days, its been getting louder for a couple of years.

I probably should change it out and would appreciate advice on options. I'm wondering whether to replace with the new pump which comes with the V6. It's more powerful but also mounts in a different place both of which could maybe be a problem?

I recently replaced the thermostats with genuine Rancilio parts. Is there anything else I should be considering to keep this lovely machine running in optimum health?

Can you suggest suppliers for Rancilio parts?

Thanks for any advice

Mark


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You should be fine with the standard pump.
Use suitable water, hard water kills coffee machines. = limescale


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

+1 for @El carajillo here.
these pumps, looked after, last for decades. mine (In a Classic) is 17 years old, and hasn’t needed even a rebuild.
There's a full rebuild kit, on eBay, for a shade over £6.


----------

